# Municipal Tree Removal prompts questions after death



## masiman (Jul 23, 2009)

Chevy Chase deaths


----------



## clearance (Jul 23, 2009)

Very sad, but no suprise to me. I see pos trees around all the time, some get nuked, some just stay, thats what can happen when you have people who have never done nothing making decisions. Not saying thats what happened here, but you get my drift.


----------

